# 1 month old DM



## survivesurvivor (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey guys, been posting onto a blog a 'padded wit story' version of the game i'm playing with my younger bro (at 8 years old!). Haha, hope you guys like it. So far, we've been playing the Basic Game dungeons, and i intend to head on to the Sunless Citadel after that.   

http://yueheng.blogspot.com/


----------

